# Avatar Format



## fleur (10. Feb. 2008)

Hallo liebe Technikexperten,

kurze Frage:

welches Format muß ein Foto haben, das als Avatar hochgeladen wird

und geht die Umformatierung mit irfanview ???????

Danke erstmal
und schönen Wochenanfang

Carin (i.A. von fleur, der von Technik keinen Dunst hat)


----------



## Dodi (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

Hallo Carin!

Die maximale Größe für ein Avatar ist 80 x 80 Pixel und 19,5 KB (JPG).

Dabei ist es völlig egal, mit welchem Programm Du das entsprechende Bild auf die richtige Größe bringst. 

Auch Dir einen schönen Wochenanfang!


----------



## fleur (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

Hallo Dodi,

  für die prompte Antwort   

liebe Grüße 
Carin


----------



## fleur (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

Hallo Dodi,

ich nochmal -

habe ein Foto auf 80x60 Pixel reduziert und wollte es hochladen.
Geht aber nicht: "Fenster" sagt: kein richtiges Grafikformat

Was kann ich tun ??? 

danke vorab für Antwort

liebe Grüße 
Carin

P.S. die Sache ist nicht lebensnotwendig, also kein Streß !!!


----------



## jochen (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

Hallo Carin,

ich bin alles andere als der Techniker hier im Forum,
aber kann es sein das die KB (JPG) mehr als 19,5 ist,

ich hatte damit mal in einen Aquarienforum zu kämpfen.


----------



## Joachim (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

erlaubte Grafikformate:

*.jpg oder *.gif  / max 80*80 pixel (besser 79*79) / unter 20kb Dateigröße

achja, Hallo und ich bin der Techniker.


----------



## Schwimmblase (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

mit Vista? Benenne die Datei um......Name.jpg..........ansonsten erkennt es die Datei vielleicht nich......war bei mir auch......vergiss das jpg nich....


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

Hi.

80 x 80 Pixel und 19,5 KB? Meins ist aber größer!? Und bei meinen Einstellungen steht auch "Die maximale Größe für eine Grafik ist 100 x 100 Pixel und 34,2 KB."


----------



## Joachim (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

Stimmt - liegt daran, das wir Mods/Admins noch den original Wert eingetragen hatten und der lag bei 80x80 und 20KB. 

Wurde soeben vereinheitlicht auf 80x80 und 20KB, ihr müsst nun eure Avatare verkleinern. 














 







Wurde natürlich auf 100x100 und 35kB angeglichen ...


----------



## fleur (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Wie postet man falsch? .................
> Mirko



Hi Mirko,

Ich hoffe, du meinst damit weder mich noch einen anderen Teichianer   

Allein, der Sinn deiner Äußerung erschließt sich mir nicht  

Bleibe ich doch lieber bei meinem Motto:

Honi soit qui mal y pense

@ alle anderen

 
es hat geklappt mit dem Avatar, aber was ich so sehe, wäre ich doch lieber anonym geblieben (hihi  )

Schönen Abend
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der keinen Dunst von französisch hat)


----------



## Christine (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

Hi Carin,

tja, die Sonnenbrille macht keine schlanken Fuß, wirkt aber sehr lässig...


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (18. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

Hi Carin.  

Das ist doch nur meine Signatur und ist nur so ein Gag! Die dient nur zur Belustigung und spricht keinen persönlich an. 

Hab ich selber nur aus nem anderem Forum, wo sehr viele Leute viel Mist posten. Fand ich sehr lustig.


----------



## Dodi (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

Hi Carin!

Schön, dass das mit Deinem Avatar nun geklappt hat!

Frage: ist das Fleur?


----------



## Dr.J (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

@Fleur
Ein Schelm, der Schlimmes dabei denkt.  :smoki


----------



## fleur (19. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Avatar Format*

@ Christine

Das ist keine Sonnenbrille, sondern eine Schwimmbrille
und dieses "Plastiketwas" = der Taucheranzug, 
der ja keinen schmalen Fuß zu machen braucht,
aber auf alle Fälle muß das outfit cool sein  :smoki  

@ Dodi

ich wußte schon immer, daß du eine ganz "Ausgeschlafene" bist
(= bayerische Höchstadelung)     

ja, das ist fleur, 
mein alter Ego, Garten- und Teichbeauftragter, der sich zu 
einem total niedergeschmußten Bär materialisiert hat.

@ Jürgen

danke für die Übersetzung, und gottseidank sind wir alle 
keine Narren, die Böses wobei auch immer denken

liebe Grüße an alle
Carin (nicht i.A. von fleur, der lieber undercover arbeitet)


----------

